# Rollie's first (real) grooming



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hi All,

Rollie is at the groomers right now. She was VERY nice when I went over my 3 detailed pics with instructions (yes, I'm crazy). I feel really good about it. So here are the "before" shots.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh so pretty,how can you improve on that!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Rollie is so beautiful - is this just for summer?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Such a sweet loving face. Hi Rollie!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Yes, to lighten him up a bit for the summer - just a bit. So I think she did a GREAT job. She listened to everything I asked. The only think I DIDN'T mention was the feet and legs. I think she went too short (and pointy), but luckily the feet and legs grow out super fast. Next time I'll ask to keep them a bit longer though.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

somebody looks just awesome!! What pretty coloring..great clip!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks great!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Rollie looks cute in the new "do"


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Rollie is beautiful! You found a groomer that LISTENED! Your groomer did a great job!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, he looks awesome! Still TOTALLY Havanese.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Rollie and I thank you! He feels very swanky.



HavaneseSoon said:


> Rollie is beautiful! You found a groomer that LISTENED! Your groomer did a great job!


Yes! And when I went to get him, our groomer had left, but the other groomer asked if there was anything I wanted her to fix/change. I mentioned the legs/feet being shorter than I would have liked, and she said she'd make a note for next time. And they kept the pics I brought in in Rollie's file.

I'll definitely go back.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Adorable.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Rollie is absolutely gorgeous (is that ok for him)....well Handsome is probably more appropo.....she did a great job. I did my Izzy's just this week but this is the look that I missed entirely!!!!!! Maybe with a lot more practice and patience on both our parts she will look as good as Rollie.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Rollie looks fantastic! They did a super job!


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Rollie looks great! It's wonderful that you found a groomer who really paid attention to your wishes


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks great! How old is he?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Rollie looks fab!Yes I always stress to keep the feet rounded,so they don't look as if they are walking on tippy toes.


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Jessica,

Rollie looks great!

Where in CT are you, and where did you go. I need to bing Oscar in for his first trim (7 months), and I'd like to find a groomer that's worked on this breed before. 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

miller123 said:


> Looks great! How old is he?


Hi Miller,

Rollie is now 14.5 months. He's not a puppy anymore! (Although he still acts like one).


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> Jessica,
> 
> Rollie looks great!
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin,

I live in Beacon Falls. The groomer is in Naugatuck. Ryan at "Where the Fur Flies." (I think that's hilarious). It's a small place.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!!!! what a terrific job the groomer did listening!!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice cut!


----------

